# IPOD TOUCH 2G Bloqué



## kisscool7603 (23 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

J'ai un itouch 2g qui était sous Firware 3.1.3 Jailbreak.

J'ai voulu le passer sous le 4.0 avec les tutos que l'on peut suivre sur le site. 

Sauf qu'il y eu des problemes d'installation. J'ai alors decidé de le remettre à Zero avec un DUF mode :
Shift + firware officielle 3.1.3, la restauration se fait. 

Mais arrivé a 90% l'installation n'avance plus. 
------

Pour résumer :

- les restaurations en 3.1.x et 4.0 ne fonctionne pas.
- Mon touch est bloqué avec l'image Itunes et la cable USB (Il reste en mode DUF)
- Il est impossible de l'éteindre
- le reboot impossible


Je suis a votre écoute pour vos conseils merci.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Etant donné que ton ipod était jailbreaké, avais-tu installé wifi-sync via cydia ?
Si c'est le cas, vire le client wifi-sync de Windows (puisque tu es apparemment sous Windows), et recommence une restauration. Là ça devrait marcher sans problème.
Evidemment, si tu n'as pas installé wifi-sync, le souci est ailleurs.


----------

